# #2 Dumb Question....



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

OK, how about internet security. I've been doing banking and bills online for many years. This is all from my home computer, of course. When y'all are on the road, how is internet security maintained for doing these transactions? There's gotta be some good cybergeeks out there who can help with this!

Safe travels, all.

gary


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

X2 with what Robert said. I use my (Verizon) smartphone hot spot to to connect to the internet. No issues so far.

Todd


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Another option is a VPN service like http://www.strongvpn.com/ . For those of us in the military who travel a lot it allows us to securely keep up with banking, e-mail, and other online actions without worry. If you know you're going to have access to wifi where you are going then this is an alternative to paying for a hotspot.

Vince


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

I knew it wouldn't take long for some great suggestions to come rolling in! Thank you all for the guidance. We've got a HUGE learning curve ahead of us before a May departure. 

Safe travels, all.

gary


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

I use Webroot Internet security software on my laptop. Travel all over the country using it on wifi connections and have never had a security issue! Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Suwyma (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a RavPower File Hub Portable wifi router. It's Model RP-WD02 and cost around $40. It can connect to a public wifi and creates a private, password protected network, similar to how a vpn works. It can also connect to an ethernet port to give you a wifi network, I've used it this way at hotels. It has a bunch of other features that I haven't really used; power bank, file hub, media sharing. I bought it specifically for the wifi router capability for all the reasons you state. I do banking, check personal emails, and log in to a variety of sites where I don't want my info hijacked by some hacker. It's been great so far, I've used it on around a dozen or so different wifi networks.

I purchased it from Amazon, and I'm not sure if it's available in stores. It's a small device, around 3 x 4 inches.


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Suwyma, This looks like a great solution to the issue at hand. Amazon doesn't list model numbers. Is one of these the one you use?

Amazon.com: RAVPower FileHub, Wireless Travel Router Access Point Micro SD Car

Amazon.com: RAVPower Filehub, 5 in 1 SD Card USB Reader Wireless Hard Drive Co

Amazon.com: RAVPower FileHub Plus, Versatile Wireless Travel Router, SD Card U

Thank you. 

Safe travels all. Six weeks to shove off here! WoooHoooooooo 

gary


----------



## Suwyma (Jan 13, 2016)

Gary -

The first link is the one I have.

I love it. And it looks like the price came down a little! That's always a bonus.

When I first got it I did the initial set up on my home network. There is some set up required, but it does come with an instruction booklet and it took me about 15 minutes. Follow the steps in there to set it up, and you can set your password at that point. I'm forgetful, so I printed out a label with the password and stuck it on the device.

The devices network will show up as an available wifi network, and not have the little lock symbol. But when you connect to it, it requires you to enter the password you set up.

I'm no tech expert, but if you have any questions on it I'll do my best to answer.

:-D


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Suwyma, thank you so much! Gonna order it tonight! Where in Georgia are you? When we're done camping Jackson Hole and Vegas..... late next spring, the plan is to move the rig to north Georgia. Patty and I are very seriously considering re-locating from west Massachusetts to somewhere in north Georgia. Dahlonega.

Safe travels.

gary


----------



## Suwyma (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm about 40 minutes south of Atlanta and full-time living in my Outback. Currently I'm at the High Falls RV park (privately owned rural park outside of Jackson, GA), and I'm scheduled to be campground host at High Falls State Park this summer (June, July, August), so if you and Patty make it down this way stop in!

Northern Georgia is beautiful. I haven't been to the area around Dahlonega, but everywhere up there is nice. Not too hot in the summer, and definitely warmer than the New England winters! I'm down here from Pennsylvania, took a transfer for my job. They had an opening at a field office and I gladly moved. It's a good career move, and I'll (hopefully) never have to shovel snow again. 

Holly


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Holly,

Will have to look up High Falls State Park to see where you're going to be. I love the state parks the best! They're just as beautiful in their own way as national parks, but more low key. And low key is my fav. We won't get to Georgia until some time around May or June of '17. Gonna spend this June, July, August, September around Jackson Hole, Wyoming. Then October through the following April or so camped in the high desert somewhere around Las Vegas. Got kids and grandkids in both locales. Will be staying in private RV parks and ranging out from there via truck and motorcycle.

I know north Georgia gets a little snow in the winter, and that's ok with me as long as I don't have to shovel it. I'm told that pretty much it's gone the next day. I love the hills of the area; they remind me of the Berkshires up here, only bigger. And the area is dotted with very beautiful little towns that seem to be home to many very friendly folks. I also love all the water up there. Many rivers, waterfalls, and lakes. I also like canoe paddling and a little catch and release fishing. The motorcycling in that area of Georgia, Tennessee, and North Carolina is phenomenal! If we like the extended living there ( and I think we will ) we'll sell house and property in Massachusetts and settle into Dixie.

Maybe give you a shout out when we get there!  Thanks again for your help with this issue.

gary


----------

